# PEG?



## Bottle Diver (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Guys:

 This is a little off topic for bottles, but has anyone heard of PEG?  My understanding is that it stands for Polyethylene Glycol, and is used to preserve saturated wood.  I have also heard that people use it to preserve corks.  I guess my real questions are; does anyone know what it is and where to get it? And, does it do what people have told me it is suppose to do?

 Thanks


----------



## woody (Oct 12, 2004)

Try this link.

 http://www.guelphpole.com/ccapeg.html


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks!

 I would imagine that is the stuff.

 Meredith


----------

